
Show HN: I built an abstraction layer on top of Stripe - thomasht
http://tillypay.com/
======
nnn1234
I was waiting for someone to do this. Heck of an idea. Any chance you could do
custom domains/links as a mid tier ? Working on a way to let people monetize
things they work on together.

~~~
thomasht
Thanks a lot. I needed exactly this tool for another project, so I built it.

Custom domains is what we'll be working on soon. Send me a message here:
[https://tillypay.com/contact/](https://tillypay.com/contact/) and I'll add
you to the beta group.

One person could collect the recurring payment or distribute it among those
apart of the project? I'd love to hear more about the use case, send me a
message.

------
ahpearce
The design is slick. Do you have any tips, or is it pure handbuilt?

~~~
thomasht
All hand-built, well send along your comment to our designer.

------
thomasht
Just wanted to make Stripe more accessible to the normal folk.

------
robodale
I'm already signed up with Stripe. If I sign up with you, can I use my
existing Stripe account?

I have 2 SaaS products that need a simple payment flow like this.

~~~
thomasht
You can!

You'll get redirected to Stripe, just login & you'll have full access to
TillyPay.

~~~
robodale
Sweet. Doing this right now. Thanks!

~~~
robodale
...and 2 minutes later I'm signed up to Tilly with my existing Stripe account.
Well done on the signup/signin process!

------
harryVic
Really slick! How do you think this is different from Stripe express?
Usability?

~~~
thomasht
We use Stripe Standard over Stripe Express, only because it was only available
in the USA at the time.

We'll switch over at some point, make the sign-up a little easier.

------
rco8786
This is great. And it’s basically exactly what Stripe 1.0 was :-P

------
quickthrower2
Very minor thing: there was a flash of unstyled content on safari iOS.

~~~
thomasht
Oh yes, first paint uses some weird font. I'll fix that soon.

------
HEHENE
o/t: How did you get your logo to look so sharp in HelpScout? No matter what
format/dimensions/size I upload mine in it comes out blurry.

~~~
thomasht
I had the same problem, I gave the loader a very large PNG file.

Exported at 10X PNG.

~~~
HEHENE
Thank you, I will give that a shot!

------
jlengrand
Minor, but typo on your website : Recieve Payment

~~~
thomasht
Changed! Well spotted

------
joshdance
This seems very cool. Nice work!

~~~
thomasht
Thanks, a lot!

